# How is your cooperation/co-work going?



## Setwale_Charm

when asked of an old colleague with regard to a new colleague... meaning: is your cooperation successful?

Thanks.


----------



## dn88

My attempt:

_Jak się układa wasza współraca?_

And, I think less commonly (actually that would be its literal transation):

_Jak idzie wasza współraca?_


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Bardzo sziekuje, dn.


----------



## Oletta

dn88 said:


> My attempt:
> 
> _Jak się układa wasza współraca?_
> 
> _Jak idzie wasza współraca?_



 Hmm To make it more precise... I'd translate your sentences into English more or less as follows:
_
What is your cooperation like? or How is your cooperation going?
_ 
and the sentence : _is your cooperation successful?_

for me in Polish it would mean:

_Czy dobrze układa się wasza współpraca?
_
PS. Setwale_Charm - it should be _dziękuję_ : )


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Sorry, a typo.

However, off-top, I would not say a sentence like "what`s your cooperation like?" in English.


----------



## Oletta

Off top: My friend from Portsmouth asked me such a question last week...and she is 100% English. I'll ask her what she meant, then... (she might have meant its characteristics/its kind ...). Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Thomas1

dn88 said:


> My attempt:
> 
> _Jak się układa wasza współraca?_
> 
> And, I think less commonly (actually that would be its literal transation):
> 
> _Jak idzie wasza współraca?_


I prefer the former much more; which to me is a very good translation of the sentence in question. 
Technically, it can also be: _Jak się układa twoja współpraca?_

Tom


----------



## mic234

_Jak się układa wasza współpraca? _(or _Jak się wam współpracuje?_) are correct. You cannot say _Jak się układa twoja współpraca?_ It could be correct if you added co-operation with whom.


----------

